# What's this? An FAU shirt caught in the wild?



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2007)

Why yes, yes it is! And it is most awesome.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Jul 26, 2007)

I want one..even..if I'm not going ;_;

*waits patiently for Furaffinity shirts*


----------



## Oni (Jul 26, 2007)

The FA shirt does look nice, ^.^ although for some reason the image reminds me of a grand theft auto advertisement.


----------

